# where can I get nasal spray in N.Ire



## the pet (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi folks 
Do any of you know where to get nasal spray, can any chemist order it in or do I have to source somewhere?
getting a perscription from argc london and will be starting in 17/18 days time
Appreciate any suggestions 
Thanks xo


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

I would think a chemist could get it for you , they will have to order it , or you could ask the royal or origin 
maybe someone else could help you more


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Bring your perscription to your chemist and they can get it .I had to get an extra bottle went to my local and they had it in for me by next day.


----------



## the pet (Aug 5, 2009)

oh thanks guys 
emak got my private bloods done at the royal had been reading your older posts. bit of a nusence they wouldn't fax but at least it saved me a trip to London. Went up to the library on the falls road just behind the royal and they were able to fax the results. so handy thanks for all your advise. Go on spray the end of the month, treatment in February.
xo


----------

